# Ahhhhh....ha...ha...ha



## KrisUpInSmoke (May 3, 2019)




----------



## Bearcarver (May 3, 2019)

Oldie, but still a Goodie!! 

Bear


----------



## creek bottom (May 3, 2019)

That's FUNNY!!!


----------



## smokerjim (May 3, 2019)

good one, I must of been under a rock i've never seen that one


----------



## GaryHibbert (May 6, 2019)

Yep, a good one.  I'd say its an improvement
Gary


----------



## SmokinLogs (Jun 4, 2019)

Nice, I almost didn’t get it at first lol. Pretty darn funny!


----------

